# Rental Cars - Hawaii - PRICE DROP



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2018)

Finally ... Or Costco car reservation for our JEEP Wrangler on the Big Island in October for 21 day finally had a price reduction of $415 ... Yay  

If anyone is is/has been shopping for a Hawaii rental ... now might be a good time to check....


----------



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2018)

Would folkd prefer Alamo or for an extra $110 Enterprise?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Would folkd prefer Alamo or for an extra $110 Enterprise?



I think in Hawaii, either company is fine.  I'd go with the cheaper one. The cars will be identical.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 23, 2018)

I would prefer Alamo, because you get to pick your car from a selection of choices in the class.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 24, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Finally ... Or Costco car reservation for our JEEP Wrangler on the Big Island in October for 21 day finally had a price reduction of $415 ... Yay
> 
> If anyone is is/has been shopping for a Hawaii rental ... now might be a good time to check....



Great savings!

Thanks for the reminder to check.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would always go with Alamo, all things being equal.  The kiosk at Alamo might save you hours over Enterprise.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 25, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I would prefer Alamo, because you get to pick your car from a selection of choices in the class.


In this case doesn’t matter much ...
JEEP Wrangler or JEEP Wrangler


----------



## itr452 (Aug 25, 2018)

sweet thanks for the headsup just checked and our minivan rental for HNL went down $40 for the week!


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 21, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Would folkd prefer Alamo or for an extra $110 Enterprise?



Enterprise and Alamo are essentially the same company.  Same with National.  They are owned by the same parent company.

https://www.enterpriseholdings.com/en/index.html


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> Enterprise and Alamo are essentially the same company.  Same with National.  They are owned by the same parent company.
> 
> https://www.enterpriseholdings.com/en/index.html


And on another note Avis, Budget and Payless are owned by the same company (not the same company as Alamo).  Once when we had a rental in Albuquerque with Budget, they didn't have the size car we needed, so the rep just moved over to the Avis desk and gave us one of their cars.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 17, 2018)

Just got notification through AutoSlash today that they found a cheaper price for our rental on Maui in March.  We originally had a mid-size SUV with Alamo for $804.00 for two weeks.  Now it's $629.80, still with Alamo.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 17, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Just got notification through AutoSlash today that they found a cheaper price for our rental on Maui in March.  We originally had a mid-size SUV with Alamo for $804.00 for two weeks.  Now it's $629.80, still with Alamo.



I have a big island two week rental in January that just went down by $250 yesterday. Might be worth a check for those with upcoming trips.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2018)

Our son and daughter-in-law just got a 2 week rental from Costco for $600, full-sized car at Alamo.  This is for 2/23-3/9.  I think it was a special sale.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 17, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son and daughter-in-law just got a 2 week rental from Costco for $600, full-sized car at Alamo.  This is for 2/23-3/9.  I think it was a special sale.


I'm seeing close to the same rate we got through AutoSlash and Priceline with Costco.  Our rental is actually for 15 days, not two weeks.  They are quoting $635.59 for a midsize SUV, our price is $629.80.  Both with Alamo.  Full size cars are more.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 17, 2018)

We got a 2 week rental on Oahu for a little over $300 in late September. I had a car booked for more and at the airport, I switched to a different company and the last minute price was lower. I did not switch due to price. The first company had terrible airport pickup service and we were waiting for the car rental bus for a long time so I looked up another company that had a lot of rental car buses passing us by and switched. I use the discount car rental links to book cars in Hawaii. The pricing is often a lot better than other options and it is all name brand rental car companies.


----------



## richardrose (Dec 22, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Would folkd prefer Alamo or for an extra $110 Enterprise?




I preety well stick with alamo always happy with them and can usually, far enough out, find good deals.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 22, 2018)

We just rented a full size from the Phoenix airport for two weeks with a total cost under $300. Why Hawaii is so high seems ludicrous when few drive many miles with their rental. For our upcoming Feb trip for 17 days we will probably drive 3 or 4 hundred miles. Our present cost is around $700. Previously we have always gotten rentals under $200 per week.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2018)

cgeidl said:


> We just rented a full size from the Phoenix airport for two weeks with a total cost under $300. Why Hawaii is so high seems ludicrous when few drive many miles with their rental. For our upcoming Feb trip for 17 days we will probably drive 3 or 4 hundred miles. Our present cost is around $700. Previously we have always gotten rentals under $200 per week.


I would imagine prices are higher for rental cars as with everything else on Hawaii it's difficult to get it there.  They probably have smaller fleets, and difficulty in replacing cars when they go out of service.


----------



## luvgoldns (Dec 31, 2018)

THANK YOU ALL once again! I totally forgot about looking at Costco for rental cars. After more than 6 years, we're finally heading back to Maui for two weeks this spring. The price to rent a convertible from Avis (through Costco and the Avis site) is $2,409; Alamo through Costco is $721! Awesome!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2018)

I just checked mine yesterday and it went down $50 for my Maui trip. So we now have a full size SUV for $317 all in. Full size cars came down to $240 so that’s not too bad either. I’ll keep watch. I have this registered in AutoSlash but haven’t gotten any notices from them.


----------



## lockewong (Dec 31, 2018)

slip said:


> I just checked mine yesterday and it went down $50 for my Maui trip. So we now have a full size SUV for $317 all in. Full size cars came down to $240 so that’s not too bad either. I’ll keep watch. I have this registered in AutoSlash but haven’t gotten any notices from them.


I have a car through Hotwire for President's Week 2019 Maui.  Maui often sells out that week and I have had to pay through the nose.  Also, try Price line.  Costco did not work for me last time.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2018)

lockewong said:


> I have a car through Hotwire for President's Week 2019 Maui.  Maui often sells out that week and I have had to pay through the nose.  Also, try Price line.  Costco did not work for me last time.



Costco didn’t work for me either last time. I actually used RCI. They had the best price. I did try Priceline and they were about the same on a full sized car but more on the full sized SUV. We have friends with us this time and extra luggage for our condo so I need the larger vehicle. I’ll keep watching.


----------

